# surge



## Sienna18 (Nov 11, 2017)

What happen to surge in Ct


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Sienna18 said:


> What happen to surge in Ct


Theres a wordwide pandemic.....


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

What happened was there is no demand.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Lots of Drivers + Low Ride Demand = No Surge.
Basic math.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't know about other states but in my state no one's allowed to go anywhere


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know about other states but in my state no one's allowed to go anywhere


That sucks, which state is that?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

We had excellent surges, up until a week and a half ago. Too many drivers coming back online to earn Christmas cash.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...not enough pax...too many drivers.....Covid?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> That sucks, which state is that?


Colorado. Counties are starting to fight the laws in place. They're telling the governor that they will not comply and they're going to be open as normal. So the Governor is threatening to pull their business licenses

They've made it pretty much to where we can't even celebrate Thanksgiving. Well you can but only with people who live in your household. We're not allowed to intermingle with anyone outside of our household for at least 15 days! And Ron and 8 p.m. curfew it's illegal to be outside your home from 8 p.m. to 5 a.m. unless you're deemed essential!

Yet people are flying in groups of 10 at the airport going up to the mountains. People are vacationing here and our kids can't even go to school


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sienna18 said:


> What happen to surge in Ct


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Theres a wordwide pandemic.....


FALSE. In 44 states, the CDC's criteria for "pandemic" was never met. In the other 6, it was attributable to nursing home deaths.

This is the wimpiest, sorriest excuse for a health "crisis" ever.


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

THERE ARE SURGES AS USUAL, UBER JUST DECIDED TO SWALLOW THEM ALL AS UPFRONT COSTS.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> What happened was there is no demand.


Or two many drivers 
I see absolutely no shortage of cars with little lights in the front windows

Down to the low bidder for jobs


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

No surge...? give us a break. Uber earned a lot for upfront cost, or should we say "stolen surge."


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I've noticed on some places when the search pops up like a $1.50 it won't show up saying that's what I'm going to get for the next ride plus it doesn't carry over when the surge goes away so it looks like Uber's back to what they use to do with surge.


----------

